# Chow Chows



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I am a huge golden fan but ever since I was a little girl, I've been really fascinated by Chow Chows. I have considered getting one but tales of how mean they can be have put me off. Has anyone here ever own one? I think I will like to have one, just once in my life! They are absolutely gorgeous! Not sure how I can convince my fiance though since I've converted him to being a golden snob. :


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a chow/sheltie mix we loved dearly--she was my husband's heart dog. She was mostly a sheltie in her body shape except she had that thick red chow coat and a shorter, wider muzzle than a sheltie. 

She was a very shy girl but never had a mean moment. I think a big part of the reason was that she came home from the shelter at 7 weeks and was mostly raised by my first Golden and my two Bichons, all of whom were raving extroverts and loved people. I also took her to a bunch of training classes starting with puppy class.

That said, most vets and techs are wary of chows because they can be really hard to read--they seem to have far fewer stress signals or maybe they just disappear in all that hair! and some seem to go from just fine to REALLY NOT FINE in a flash.

So...the usual, right? Find a breeder who socializes them from the start and believes in a stable temperament more than anything, train/socialize their entire lives, and hope like crazy that your Goldens have a major influence!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Noreaster, my piano teacher growing up had a Chow/Husky mix who was an absolute sweetheart. Like your dog, it had the look of a Chow but the personality of a Husky. It really cemented in my mind that Chows can be nice dogs. I do worry that even with a well socialized pup that its innate instincts can take over in a flash.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Ha! Got it! This is our gorgeous girl...


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So...no delete feature?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

My mother in law was a breeder for awhile with chows. She had a great experience over all with them. Only one of them she couldn't get her to stop killing cats if they got in the yard. The rest sweet tempered with all. Just make sure to socialize at a young age like you do with most breeds. Have to do extra with them and really keep up with it. Have meet quite a few very sweet chows growing up and had pleasant experiences.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I've only met one aggressive chow and the rest have been fabulous. The aggressive one came from a very rough situation and was adopted by an elderly couple who adored chows. Not knowing his background, I would assume it was both genetics and lack of socialization/negative experiences that made him aggressive. Even then, he was selective - friendly to most but aggressive with some. I don't know that I could handle the coat, but otherwise a very likable breed in my eyes.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Ha! Got it! This is our gorgeous girl...
> 
> View attachment 394818


Your girl is gorgeous! I am starting to think that if I get a Chow, it may be a chow/golden mix. Still gotta have my golden in there somewhere I guess! :bowl:


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> I don't know that I could handle the coat, but otherwise a very likable breed in my eyes.


That is one thing that I've read about that has me a bit nervous. I read that it may take up to an hour/day to keep the coat in pristine condition!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

A family I sit for actually have a chow golden retriever mix. He is one of the sweetest dogs ever!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I once had a vet tech tell me that a chow is the one breed you will never see a veterinarian own. You will see them own pit bulls, Rottweilers and other so called dangerous dogs, but never a chow.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> I once had a vet tech tell me that a chow is the one breed you will never see a veterinarian own. You will see them own pit bulls, Rottweilers and other so called dangerous dogs, but never a chow.



Just because they feel like they can't trust them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Chows are one of our most likely to bite breed that comes to my office. I got bitten by one through two muzzles and it had a sedative on board. With that said, we had a chow/terrier mix growing up. She was a good family dog but we got her when she was 2 and who knows what kind of life she had previous to us. She did not care for most men (only a select few she liked), didnt care for most dogs (liked the ones we had in our family) hated bikes, motorcycles, squirrels and kids running around. Just a very odd dog but she loved us. 
I also took handling classes with a breeder of chows and they were some of the nicest chows I have ever met. So it is possible with the right breeder and upbringing as I am sure the ones we see are not gotten from good breeders. I personally will never own one. Not with my experiences and the grooming..I just couldnt handle all that coat. My mix had a short thick coat..but not long at all.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

There is a chow breeder in our neighbourhood, I've seen all her dogs over the years of walking Jess and my previous dog Willie. They are not friendly to strangers or other dogs like goldens are, but I've never seen anything aggressive. The one deterrent for me would be that they walk so slowly. I would not have the patience. 
My friend has a chow-husky mix and he's a lovely boy.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I've seen a few Chow Chows over the years. The one that stands out most in my memory was from many years ago - a rescue Chow that was placed with an elderly couple. The dog ended up biting the elderly woman and injuring her badly. A very poor placement/judgement on the part of this particular rescue group.

On the other end of the spectrum was my FIL's Chow, Charlie. He was the gentlest, most mellow dog ever, but very stand-offish with everyone except my MIL & FIL. He always seemed so quiet and dignified - I never saw him act goofy. He was adopted from the shelter when he was 3. Not a mean bone in his body. His coat was a huge chore to deal with according to my MIL.

They are gorgeous dogs but not a breed I would personally be interested in owning. Good Luck with your search.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> Ha! Got it! This is our gorgeous girl...
> 
> View attachment 394818



Beautiful girl, she looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks, CM...she was a lovely, dignified, sweetie who, if things got too serious at our house, would roll on her back, wag her tail, paw at her nose to make herself sneeze, and grin, just because it made us laugh. 

We lost her to idiopathic kidney failure four years ago at age 10. Saturday morning she was fine, Saturday afternoon she started vomiting and Monday night she died, despite being rushed to the emergency vet on Sunday morning. The necropsy was inconclusive. It was brutal for both us, especially my husband. She used to go kayaking with him.

I did read that this kidney failure occasionally happens in chows, so that's a possibility to consider. I would think that they would be a healthier breed in general because, other than Martha Stewart owning several for a while, I don't think they've ever had the ruination by Disneyfication problem?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I have heard the Chows are the least playful breed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are nothing like a golden for sure.. This is from the AKC website.,it is pretty spot on. 

Right Breed for You?
Affectionate and devoted to family, the Chow is reserved and discerning with strangers. Their cat-like personalities make them independent, stubborn and less eager to please than other breeds. They require early socialization and training, and some kind of exercise daily. Regular grooming and bathing is a must to maintain their double coats.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. After hearing about everyone's experiences- I think I may end up being disappointed with a Chow's personality after owning goldens. I love how friendly and personable goldens are with everyone (humans/animals) that they meet and I can't imagine being satisfied with a breed that is a bit aloof. Perhaps the dream of owning a Chow will only be that- a girlhood dream.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, this is kind of a solution, anyway...

Douglas Ivy Chow


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Well, this is kind of a solution, anyway...
> 
> Douglas Ivy Chow


Lol. Does it move and bark like a real dog? :


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream doesn't have to be over. My mother in law had 6 chows. Only one was aloof and territorial of property. She said it was aggressive from a young age so she kept her and spayed her. She never bite anyone she just had attitude over certain things. The rest she would take to the beach and around town. They got along with everyone. She never had to worry about her intact males near females in heat trying to one up each other. She socialized all of them. Had very sound pleasant temperaments. The one dog she said something just wasn't right about her from early on and no matter what socializing she just wasn't as even tempered like the rest. So if you find a good breeder and look for an even tempered puppy it will be socializing and a lot of coat care. Take in considereration some breeds need alittle more work on certain aspects. I owned a Rottweiler as my first dog and people warned me to prepare and do the work. A lot of ways he has been easier then my golden has been.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

While there are exceptions to standard breed temperaments, I would not go into a breed expecting the exception rather than the rule. That would be like deciding to get a Golden because you like the look but you want a dog to do protection work with and you have heard some Goldens have protective temperaments. You are likely to get a friendly, playful dog who licks those who are a threat.


----------

